# UK Meet



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Hi,I'm in the UK also and saw your UK meet post a while back, im the sort of guy who sees a good idea and really tries to make it happen. I have IBS-C 99% of the time, and that stops me living away for uni, road trips, holidays, etc etc. I am at Portsmouth Uni. Suggested meeting place London or Birmingham one Sunday, give me your ideas and if all positive then i'll sort out a time/place thats okay by all. Obviously where-ever we meet will have adequate facilities for those of you that worry you may need them. I personally get worried if I know facilities arent near by and that then causes the need.Thanks, take care.Gaz, 20, Portsmouth


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There are quite a lot of us situated in or just around London, so London might be a good plan. The holidays start quite soon. How odd, i was in Portsmouth earlier this year.I recently met up with someone i met online from another website and it is quite scary, so i would say maybe somewhere public. Maybe a bar or pub or something, with nice toilets. There are plenty ofnices places in london. I know that Birmingham is a bit far for me, but if everyone else suggests Birmingham then thats cool.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Nikki, pub like wetherspoons sounds good, unless we want to make a day trip as it maybe a bit far for an evening drink for some. If you're in pompey again give me a shout and we can go for a drink.I'm think London mid july/august time.I can always pick people up that are along my route from pompey->london/birmGaz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Did you get my email?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Hi Nikki, my msn messenger username is drdevil44###hotmail.com however im sat at work at the moment and dont have MSN here, have it at home thought.Gaz


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

ie add me to your list and i'll chat to you when your online, my comp at home is on all the time so I should appear awayGaz


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

even just three or four of us meeting up would be cool. never talked to anyone outside family about my/their IBS before..Gaz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Right, i've added you. Ok, well even if it ends up just being us thats cool. I think there will be a couple others interested, Sparkle maybe, and Shadowz were interested in the past. Ooh, how would you feel meeting up with all these girlys!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I'm a volunteer member of St John Ambulance service so 90% of my friends are female  So no real change.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmm...you'll be loving it! Where do you work?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I 'work' at a school near Portsmouth as an IT Technician to support a contract that was cancelled over a year ago, So i come in, do coursework, watch videos, etc, as I have been given no work to do. This has been going on a year now, so loving my job Yourself?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

yeah, a meet-up in London would be great! Obviously somewhere with beautiful toilets would be great *hehe* Wetherspoons loos are normally lovely







xxx


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Wetherspoons...can't say I know it...much *g*







I'd be up for a meeting in London. A daytime meet would be easier just due to last trains and stuff!xxx


----------



## dj313 (May 31, 2003)

hi all,I am quiet new 2 all this, but I 2 would be interested in attending an ibs meet-just 2 try and learn about condition-I am due 2 meet ma dr. soon as am realising I've got the constipation, bloatingess, bad sleep etc. so why not? have a meet.~Anyway laters


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool, can you PM me your email address and i will let you know nearer the time.Nikki


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yep im up for it so ill be there ...glad its at the end of july as im on honeymoon till 12th july . But count me in , Vicky will come aswell I think


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yep im in for it too. Sounds great. i'm from birmingham but will stay at my family home nr london which is only about 50 mins away from london. anyone know a nice whetherspoons in london? somewhere sort of quiety and with nice loos, obviously.


----------

